# Fake Microsoft Security Bulletin -> Malicious Browser Add-on



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

...an email message that claims to be a Microsoft Security Bulletin...Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer (113742734)...the message includes a link to what, it claims, is a patch that is supposed to address the issue. The file...is called "updatems06.exe"...The executable installs a malicious browser add-on (BHO) "down.dll"...in C:\WINDOWS\system32. Anti-virus engines that recognize the BHO as malware identify it as Agent.avk...



*Read More*


----------



## crashcoel (Jun 15, 2007)

Please report here 

1. For customer's who want to report fraudulent e-mail messages purportedly from Microsoft:

http://blogs.msdn.com/securitytipst...ges-that-use-the-microsoft-name-and-logo.aspx

2. How to handle suspicious emails: 

http://www.microsoft.com/protect/yourself/phishing/prevent.mspx

3.. Recognize and avoid fraudulent e-mail to Microsoft customers:

http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/email/ms_genuine_mail.mspx


----------

